
Where could i learn JavaScript? - yemper
hello, my names yemper, i&#x27;m looking to learn javascript, the very basics. how would i learn, and what would i make when i learn it, what are some projects i could start on with the language to make myself more familiar with it.<p>i&#x27;m planning on getting the 18 macbook pro pretty much maxed out for development and i really want to take this seriously, but it&#x27;s just harder for me to learn for some reason, if anyone could help, i&#x27;d greatly appreciate it.
======
Artemix
I can only recommend [https://javascript.info/](https://javascript.info/)

------
brudgers
[https://www.freecodecamp.org/](https://www.freecodecamp.org/)

